

Online sports streaming site owner avoids jail time in new deal with Feds - SeanDav
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/online-sports-streaming-site-owner-avoids-jail-time-in-new-deal-with-feds/

======
SeanDav
Maybe, just maybe this more reasonable behaviour is a positive outcome from
the Aaron Swartz tragedy.

